# Instructions for GIMP?



## smackitsakic (Apr 1, 2010)

I downloaded GIMP a couple of days ago on the advice of a few fellow posters.

I have it on my computer, but it's all jibberish at this point.  I have no idea how to use any of the tools or what is involved in good post-processing.

I tried to find an instruction manual or something to help me out on GIMP's site but didn't find anything.

How do I learn how to use GIMP???


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 1, 2010)

how to use GIMP - Google Search


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is a book:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-GIMP-Novice-Professional-Second/dp/1430210702/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270157284&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Beginning GIMP: From Novice to Professional, Second Edition (0978143021070): Akkana Peck: Books[/ame]


You might do better by first learning how to use search terms and a search engines.


----------



## iamgregor (Apr 3, 2010)

smackitsakic said:


> I downloaded GIMP a couple of days ago on the advice of a few fellow posters.
> 
> I have it on my computer, but it's all jibberish at this point.  I have no idea how to use any of the tools or what is involved in good post-processing.
> 
> ...




Youtube is one of the best places for instructional videos of any kind:

YouTube - gimp


----------



## Proteus617 (Apr 6, 2010)

Meet The Gimp


----------

